# Playstation 3 Spiele installieren



## altair78 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob man Spiele auf der PS3 installieren kann, wie auf der Xbox 360. Ich bin mir nämlich noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir eine PS3 holen sollte...


----------



## feivel (21. Februar 2010)

werden eigentlich meistens beim start schon installiert, allerdings die scheibe musst du trotzdem immer einlegen (es sei denn es handelt sich um einen spieldownload)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Februar 2010)

Games wie MGS4 installieren sich vor dem ersten Start von selbst und andere Games bieten im Optionsmenü die Möglichkeit, Teile auf die HDD zu kopieren, um Ladezeiten zu verkürzen.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. Februar 2010)

Wie meine Vorschreiber schon gesagt haben bieten manche Spiele diese Möglichkeit. Dauert aber ziemlich lang, AC2 z.B. brauch ewig


----------



## zocks (22. Februar 2010)

Die Option, wie bei der 360, egal welche Spiel, vollständig auf die Festplatte zu Kopieren, existiert zur zeit nicht auf die PS3. (Wobei, Ich gehört zu haben, bei der XBOX360 muss trotzdem beim Start sich das Spiel in das Laufwerk befinden ?)

Wie bereits erwähnt, manche PS3 Spiele ermöglichen eine Teil installation auf die Festaplatte um lade Zeiten zu reduzieren.

Sehr wenige Spiele (Z.b. Warhawk, Burnout Paradise..) kann man direkt über PSN Kaufen und sind reine Digitale Spiele, d.h. die werden direkt komplett auf die festaplatte Installiert und benötigen keine Blu-Ray.


----------



## F0X1786 (11. März 2010)

Wenn du AC2 als Ewig empfindest, dann Spiel mal Bioshock 2


----------



## iGreggy (14. März 2010)

Die Installation der Spiele bei der XBOX 360 kann man bei MS eher als Faulheit ansehen. Da das Laufwerk der 360 rotiert bis die Schwate kracht, sprich das Teil ist so laut wie eine Flugzeugturbine, hat man sich diese Möglichkeit ausgedacht. Spiele können vollständig installiert werden (5-7 GB), ob man da verstärkt Ladezeiten einspart weiß ich nicht wirklich, bei Mass Effect 1 und Gears of War ist mir das damals nicht aufgefallen. Die Disc muss aus kopierschutz-technischen Gründen immer im Laufwerk sein, außer bei digital gekauften Spielen.  Bei der PS3 handelt es sich um eine Zwangsinstallation, um Ladezeiten zu beschränken. Ob das aber bei allen geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## XeQfaN (5. März 2011)

Street Figther 4 geht auch zu installieren, er fragt aber nicht... bei den meisten Games wird nur gefragt ob sie Gepacht werden sollen. Wo er es mich gefragt hat ist GT5 das war es aber auch.


----------



## JawMekEf (8. März 2011)

iGreggy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Installation der Spiele bei der XBOX 360 kann man bei MS eher als Faulheit ansehen. Da das Laufwerk der 360 rotiert bis die Schwate kracht, sprich das Teil ist so laut wie eine Flugzeugturbine, hat man sich diese Möglichkeit ausgedacht. Spiele können vollständig installiert werden (5-7 GB), ob man da verstärkt Ladezeiten einspart weiß ich nicht wirklich, bei Mass Effect 1 und Gears of War ist mir das damals nicht aufgefallen. Die Disc muss aus kopierschutz-technischen Gründen immer im Laufwerk sein, außer bei digital gekauften Spielen.  Bei der PS3 handelt es sich um eine Zwangsinstallation, um Ladezeiten zu beschränken. Ob das aber bei allen geht weiß ich nicht.



Genau, hab auch ne Box + PS3 und der Lüfter/Laufwerk der 360 ist der Horror


----------



## JawMekEf (8. März 2011)

F0X1786 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du AC2 als Ewig empfindest, dann Spiel mal Bioshock 2



Bioshock 2 kann ich nicht bezeugen aber, ich hab Bioshock 1 und die Installation boah wie lang ich gewartet hab 

AC2 ist für mich nicht Ewig, Normal würd ich sagen


----------

